# Trackstand !!



## Marcel85 (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute !!

Habe heute mal den Trackstand geübt ,ist es normal wenn man am Anfang so viel wackelt und ich habe nach einer Stunde üben ,ganz schöne Schmerzen in beiden Handgelenken gehabt durch das viele bewegen  denke mal das sich die Handgelenke auch erstmal dran gewöhnen müssen oder  Jetzt kommt meine frage : ist es normal wenn man so viel wackelt am anfang ?? und das mir nach einer Stunde üben so die Handgelenke weh tun ?? 

Würde mich über hilfe freuen 

Lg Marcel


----------



## trialelmi (20. Juli 2012)

Man verkrampft am Anfang und deswegen ist das normal. Du musst das lockerer machen. Balance beim TV üben oder dabei ein Buch lesen. Das wackeln kommt einfach von zu wenig Kontrolle über das Rad. Guck Dir mal die Profis an. Die rollen nur hin und her und da nutzt man wenig die Bremse . Sowas dauert aber auch Monate Jahre bis man es drauf hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel85 (20. Juli 2012)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Man verkrampft am Anfang und deswegen ist das normal. Du musst das lockerer machen. Balance beim TV üben oder dabei ein Buch lesen. Das wackeln kommt einfach von zu wenig Kontrolle über das Rad. Guck Dir mal die Profis an. Die rollen nur hin und her und da nutzt man wenig die Bremse . Sowas dauert aber auch Monate Jahre bis man es drauf hat.


 
ok das werde ich dann mal morgen versuchen und wie soll ich die Balance üben fahre immer draussen auf der Strasse bzw auf meinen Hof dann muss ich mehr üben  Ist der Trackstand nicht das wichtigste im Trial ??


----------



## trialelmi (20. Juli 2012)

Am einfachsten wo es ein bisschen eine Steigung hat Garageneinfahrt ect. 
Also ohne Beherrschung deines Bikes sprich ohne Balance geht gar nichts und meiner Meinung ist das das Allerwichtigste, wenn auch das Langweiligste. Ohne gehts aber gar nichts. Was meinst Du denn was ein Trackstand ist?


----------



## Marcel85 (20. Juli 2012)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Am einfachsten wo es ein bisschen eine Steigung hat Garageneinfahrt ect.
> Also ohne Beherrschung deines Bikes sprich ohne Balance geht gar nichts und meiner Meinung ist das das Allerwichtigste, wenn auch das Langweiligste. Ohne gehts aber gar nichts. Was meinst Du denn was ein Trackstand ist?


 
na er ist die Grundvoraussätzung fürs Trialen oder ,bin neu auf dem Gebiet und hab noch nicht so die Ahnung von also suche ich mir eine kleine steigung und übe ihn dann da??


----------



## trialelmi (20. Juli 2012)

Genau. Früher sagte man Balance Heute Trackstand  Egal wie es heisst es  ist die Grundvoraussetzung für alles.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSH59xuy8iY"]How To Learn Trackstands - Tutorial For Beginners      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Marcel85 (20. Juli 2012)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Genau. Früher sagte man Balance Heute Trackstand  Egal wie es heisst es ist die Grundvoraussetzung für alles.
> How To Learn Trackstands - Tutorial For Beginners - YouTube


 
ok dann schau ich mal das ich das hinbekomme  Übung macht ja den Meister


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. Juli 2012)

(Das Thema passt auch super in den "Wie-mit-Trial-beginnen"-Thread.. da sind solche Fragen gesammelt.....)

Gute Übung, um Balance zu üben: *Jeden* Abend beim Zähneputzen auf einem Bein stehen üben, bis man auch bei >2min nicht mehr drüber nachdenken muss.. das erhöht das Balancegefühl enorm und hilft letztendlich auch auf dem Bike.

Achja: Trial kommt nicht von heute auf morgen.. Wenn du so ungeduldig bist, dann versuch erst garnicht den ersten Backwheelhop, Pedal-kick oder BunnyHop zu üben...


----------



## Marcel85 (20. Juli 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> (Das Thema passt auch super in den "Wie-mit-Trial-beginnen"-Thread.. da sind solche Fragen gesammelt.....)
> 
> Gute Übung, um Balance zu üben: *Jeden* Abend beim Zähneputzen auf einem Bein stehen üben, bis man auch bei >2min nicht mehr drüber nachdenken muss.. das erhöht das Balancegefühl enorm und hilft letztendlich auch auf dem Bike.
> 
> Achja: Trial kommt nicht von heute auf morgen.. Wenn du so ungeduldig bist, dann versuch erst garnicht den ersten Backwheelhop, Pedal-kick oder BunnyHop zu üben...


 
ja ich weiss das man dafür zeit braucht aber den BunnyHop kann ich schon  Aber ich möchte ja das Trialen vernünftig lernen bin zwar 27 Jahre aber ich glaube das ist noch nicht zu alt zum Trialen oder ?


----------



## Stilli (20. Juli 2012)

Die Thematik mitn Alter und dem beginn mit diesem geilen Sport ham wa übrigens ebenfalls im ´´ wie mit Trial beginnen..`` Thread 

ich hab au erst vor zwei wochen angefang un bin nur 1 Jahr jünger wie du


----------



## Marcel85 (21. Juli 2012)

Stilli schrieb:


> Die Thematik mitn Alter und dem beginn mit diesem geilen Sport ham wa übrigens ebenfalls im ´´ wie mit Trial beginnen..`` Thread
> 
> ich hab au erst vor zwei wochen angefang un bin nur 1 Jahr jünger wie du


 
ok also bin ick noch nicht zu Alt für das Trialen und wie weit bist du schon mit dem Trackstand ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stilli (21. Juli 2012)

klappt schon ganz gut!.. steh schon recht gut und sicher, geht aber immernoch deutlich besser, bin noch zu ´´únruihg`` auf dem Bike im Trackstand, beweg mich also noch bissl viel.


Zum üben wie glaub schon gesagt such dir ne anhöhe da lernt mans echt easy weils radl von allein zurückrollt wenn man den druck auf der Pedale nachlässt.


----------



## Marcel85 (21. Juli 2012)

Stilli schrieb:


> klappt schon ganz gut!.. steh schon recht gut und sicher, geht aber immernoch deutlich besser, bin noch zu ´´únruihg`` auf dem Bike im Trackstand, beweg mich also noch bissl viel.
> 
> 
> Zum üben wie glaub schon gesagt such dir ne anhöhe da lernt mans echt easy weils radl von allein zurückrollt wenn man den druck auf der Pedale nachlässt.


 
ich habe heute auch eine halbe Stunde geübt ,und ich bin auch noch ziemlich unruhig auf dem Bike wackel ziemlich doll noch mit dem Vorderrad von einer Seite zur anderen  ,also heisst das für mich üben üben üben


----------



## trialelmi (21. Juli 2012)

Marcel85 schrieb:


> bin zwar 27 Jahre aber ich glaube das ist noch nicht zu alt zum Trialen oder ?


Nein bist Du nicht. Ich habe mit 38 angefangen und bin jetzt 56 und komm immer noch n 6er hoch.


----------



## Marcel85 (21. Juli 2012)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Nein bist Du nicht. Ich habe mit 38 angefangen und bin jetzt 56 und komm immer noch n 6er hoch.


 
Boar was ich ziehe mein Hut vor DIR ,finde ich super das du in dem Alter noch richtig fit bist  Muss unbedingt weiter üben mit dem Trackstand denn übung macht ja den Meister


----------



## To-bi-bo (22. Juli 2012)

Marcel85 schrieb:


> wackel ziemlich doll noch mit dem Vorderrad von einer Seite zur anderen



Das ist schlicht die falsche Technik.. Schau dir nochmal ein paar Videos an, da sieht man gut wie es geht:
1.) langsamer werden
2.) anhalten und Vorderrad in Schokorichtung einschlagen, dabei Schokofuß vorne
3.) Vordere Bremse leicht ziehen oder das ganze an einer Steigung machen
4.) Gleichgewicht nur durch vor und zurückrollen halten (NICHT durch hin- und herwackeln mit dem Vorderrad - das bleibt die ganze zeit zur schokoseite hin eingeschlagen!)

PS: Du musst nicht gleich ganz anhalten, sehr langsam fahren verbessert auch die Radbeherrschung


----------



## Marcel85 (22. Juli 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht die falsche Technik.. Schau dir nochmal ein paar Videos an, da sieht man gut wie es geht:
> 1.) langsamer werden
> 2.) anhalten und Vorderrad in Schokorichtung einschlagen, dabei Schokofuß vorne
> 3.) Vordere Bremse leicht ziehen oder das ganze an einer Steigung machen
> ...


 
also fang ich erst mit der Radbeherrschung an und fahre ganz langsam ,und dann übe ich den Trackstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (22. Juli 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> 4.) Gleichgewicht nur durch vor und zurückrollen halten



Wodurch kommt das Zurückrollen zu Stande?
Nach vorne ist klar Drauftreten, aber rückwärts ist Freilauf


----------



## Marcel85 (22. Juli 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Wodurch kommt das Zurückrollen zu Stande?
> Nach vorne ist klar Drauftreten, aber rückwärts ist Freilauf


 
????? ich habe Freilauf warum ???


----------



## trialelmi (22. Juli 2012)

Das zurückrollen kommt durch die Belastung auf das Pedal zustande. Wenig Druck rollt etwas vorwärts keinen Druck rollt wieder zurück.


----------



## Marcel85 (22. Juli 2012)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Das zurückrollen kommt durch die Belastung auf das Pedal zustande. Wenig Druck rollt etwas vorwärts keinen Druck rollt wieder zurück.


 
ok


----------



## Marcel85 (22. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute !!

War heute mal wieder üben aber Irrgendwie will das noch nicht so mit dem Trackstand ,wackel immer noch hin und her mit dem Vorderrad sprich von einer Seite zur anderen ,was kann ich machen das es aufhört ?? 

Hier mal ein Bild von mein Umgebautes Bike


----------



## Ace86 (22. Juli 2012)

Am Rad liegts sicherlich nicht, den Trackstand kann man mit jedem Rad machen, ob nun Damenrad, Rennrad, Mountainbike, Fixie, BMX usw. Die Antwort lautet also üben und nicht aufgeben bis man es kann.

Auch wenn es schonmal irgendwo geschrieben wurde such dir am anfang erstmal eine kleine Steigung, schlag das Rad zu deiner lieblingsseite ein und  rolle auf einer Kreisbahn immer etwas nach vorn indem du leicht in die Pedale tritts und zurück indem du den Druck auf das Pedal verringerst. Am Anfang kann man auch erstmal bewusst viel nach vorn und zurück fahren. Versuche dann die Bewegung immer kleiner zu machen, bis du stehst. Wenn du das kannst, kannst du es in der ebene versuchen, hier nutzt die einfach die Bremse um zurück zu fahren.


----------



## ingoingo (22. Juli 2012)

Üben Üben Üben....


Der Lenkwinkel bleibt fix. Du gleichst nur über eine leichte Rollbewegung des Vorderrades aus.


lg


----------



## Marcel85 (22. Juli 2012)

Ace86 schrieb:


> Am Rad liegts sicherlich nicht, den Trackstand kann man mit jedem Rad machen, ob nun Damenrad, Rennrad, Mountainbike, Fixie, BMX usw. Die Antwort lautet also üben und nicht aufgeben bis man es kann.
> 
> Auch wenn es schonmal irgendwo geschrieben wurde such dir am anfang erstmal eine kleine Steigung, schlag das Rad zu deiner lieblingsseite ein und rolle auf einer Kreisbahn immer etwas nach vorn indem du leicht in die Pedale tritts und zurück indem du den Druck auf das Pedal verringerst. Am Anfang kann man auch erstmal bewusst viel nach vorn und zurück fahren. Versuche dann die Bewegung immer kleiner zu machen, bis du stehst. Wenn du das kannst, kannst du es in der ebene versuchen, hier nutzt die einfach die Bremse um zurück zu fahren.


 
geht dann überhaupt mein umgebautes Bike ?? Habe Scheibenbremsen vorne wie hinten ,wenn ich dann Irrgendwann den Trackstand kann dann kommt doch der Backweelhop oder ?? Muss ich da Angst haben das mir der Rahmen hinten bricht an der Scheibenbremse hinten durch das belasten des Biks??


----------



## Marcel85 (22. Juli 2012)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Üben Üben Üben....
> 
> 
> Der Lenkwinkel bleibt fix. Du gleichst nur über eine leichte Rollbewegung des Vorderrades aus.
> ...


 
habe mein rechtes bein vorne nach welcher Seite muss ich dann einlenken ??


----------



## To-bi-bo (22. Juli 2012)

Dir wird das Rad irgendwann nicht mehr reichen, aber das haben hier ja auch nur bisher 100 Leute gesagt..

Mein rechter Fuß ist auch vorne und meine Schokoladenseite ist nach links einschlagen.. Ob das bei dir auch so ist.. keine Ahnung..
Mach aber nicht den Fehler durch hin und herwackeln auszubalancieren, das gewöhnst du dir sonst falsch an..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (22. Juli 2012)

Zu der Seite, wo es für dich entspannter ist.


----------



## Marcel85 (22. Juli 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Dir wird das Rad irgendwann nicht mehr reichen, aber das haben hier ja auch nur bisher 100 Leute gesagt..
> 
> Mein rechter Fuß ist auch vorne und meine Schokoladenseite ist nach links einschlagen.. Ob das bei dir auch so ist.. keine Ahnung..
> Mach aber nicht den Fehler durch hin und herwackeln auszubalancieren, das gewöhnst du dir sonst falsch an..


 
ok dann muss ich das mal Probieren morgen habe ja Urlaub und den werde ich zum Üben nehmen


----------



## Marcel85 (22. Juli 2012)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Zu der Seite, wo es für dich entspannter ist.


 
ok werde ich mal Probieren ,hoffe bloss das nichts hinten bricht nachher wenn ich dann den Backweelhop lernen möchte


----------



## MisterCool (22. Juli 2012)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Das zurückrollen kommt durch die Belastung auf das Pedal zustande. Wenig Druck rollt etwas vorwärts keinen Druck rollt wieder zurück.


 
Verstanden, das setzt aber voraus, dass man auf einer Steigung stehen bleibt, sonnst gibt es kein Zurückrollen.
Geht es dann auf einer "geraden" Fläche?


----------



## trialelmi (23. Juli 2012)

Da reicht selbst eine Ministeigung eoder ein flsches Loch im Asphalt oder im Rasen.


----------



## flyingscot (23. Juli 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Verstanden, das setzt aber voraus, dass man auf einer Steigung stehen bleibt, sonnst gibt es kein Zurückrollen.
> Geht es dann auf einer "geraden" Fläche?



Durch seitliches Neigen des Rades rollt das Vorderrad auch in der Ebene oder leicht bergauf rückwärts. Aber aufgepasst, der Zustand ist etwas "instabil" und man kann sich schön dabei auf die Fresse legen...

Echt bergab zu balancieren geht aber mit der Technik nicht wirklich, da muss man dann eher mit der Bremse und Gewichtsverlagerung arbeiten.


----------



## Marcel85 (23. Juli 2012)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Da reicht selbst eine Ministeigung eoder ein flsches Loch im Asphalt oder im Rasen.


 
ok  was sagt ihr eigentlich zu meinem Umgebautes Bike ??


----------



## Sherco (23. Juli 2012)

Wie schon erwähnt für die anfänge ausreichend, für mehr vermutlich nicht. wahrscheinlich wird es das auch garnicht aushalten.
Du kannst es locker erstmal fahren,aber groß investieren lohnt einfach nicht.


----------



## duro e (23. Juli 2012)

zum bike sag ich mal , nicht so das optimum  , hätte den sattel draufgelassen , so siehts nur schäbbig aus - und zum trackstand üben kann man den sattel ab und an als anschlag fürs bein gebrauchen am anfang .





das giant benutzte ich damals zum üben für so basic klamotten und spaß haben , auf dem bild war grad keine vr bremse dran , aber die fuhr ich sonst natürlich immer. 
auch wenns eher ein dirt ist , konnte man damit recht ordentlich trialen , backwheelhops , treter und gaps gingen ganz gut , klar nicht wie mit nem reinen trialrad , aber es reichte. zumal man auch dank der reifen und gabel im wald ordentlich lines fahren konnte mit baumstämmen und sprüngen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (23. Juli 2012)

> Durch seitliches Neigen des Rades rollt das Vorderrad auch in der Ebene oder leicht bergauf rückwärts.


 
Genau, dadrauf hätte ich selbst kommen können: Einschlag links, Kippen links -> Zurückrollen nach hinten rechts


----------



## Marcel85 (23. Juli 2012)

duro e schrieb:


> zum bike sag ich mal , nicht so das optimum  , hätte den sattel draufgelassen , so siehts nur schäbbig aus - und zum trackstand üben kann man den sattel ab und an als anschlag fürs bein gebrauchen am anfang .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

cooles Bike aber ich kann so  besser Üben mit mein Bike und mir gefällt das auch gut und ein Freund von mir hat gesagt das ich auch wenn ich mein Bike richtig beherrsche auch Trial fahren kann ,es kommt nicht so auf die Biks an sondern aufs Trialen wie man das kann bzw beherscht


----------



## Torkas (23. Juli 2012)

Also ich kann den Trackstand auch noch kaum, aber das Zurückrollen kommt auch zustande, wenn man die Vorderradbremse zieht, sich leicht mit den Armen nach hinten abstößt und dann wieder die Bremse löst.
Wie gesagt, ich kanns auch nicht, aber halt für die die es wissen wollen:
http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/balancieren.php


----------



## Angelo Berlin (24. Juli 2012)

Falls du zufällig ein Auto zur Verfügung hast, nach Berlin Spandau ist es nur eine gute Stunde fahrt... Wir haben hier schon ganz andere zum Stillstehen  bekommen.


----------



## Marcel85 (24. Juli 2012)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Falls du zufällig ein Auto zur Verfügung hast, nach Berlin Spandau ist es nur eine gute Stunde fahrt... Wir haben hier schon ganz andere zum Stillstehen bekommen.


kannst ja auch zu mir kommen würd mich freuen ,fährste auch Trial ?? Dann können wir hier bei mir üben wenn du lust hast ??


----------



## Gerry73 (24. Juli 2012)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Ich habe mit 38 angefangen


dito!

(Allerdings bin ich immer noch 38  )

Ich trackstande bisher auch nur an leichten Steigungen, da klappt es mittlerweile in allen Positionen recht gut. Wenn ich es auf ebener Fläche probiere, geht es ein paar Sekunden, teilweise mit Hilfe der Hinterradbremse incl. Gewichtsverlagerung, danach verliere ich schon wieder die stabile Position.

Zum Glück wurde hier kürzlich ein unnützer Parkplatz gebaut, da kann ich jeden Abend ungestört üben... und hoher Bordstein ist auch vorhanden, mehr geht am Anfang eh nicht, wenn man es gescheit lernen will 

Es grüsst
der olle Gerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (24. Juli 2012)

Naja ich habe es anders gelernt. Ich bin von Anfang an direkt Wettbewerbe gefahren, so konnte ich das lernen, was ich auch wirklich brauchte. Vor allem sieht man dann wie es andere machen. Das macht den Spass an der Sache noch besser.


----------



## Torkas (29. Juli 2012)

Ok, ich denke das Wichtigste ist ja klar geworden: üben,
aber heute habe ich eine neue Erkenntnis gemacht 
Fällt schwer aber man muss das Vorderrad komplett still halten, also nicht wild hin und her drehen, dann kann man die Balance viel leichter über die Pedalen steuern. 
Klappt bei mir aber auch noch längst nicht jedes Mal, muss erst die richtige Anfangsposition finden.
Ansonsten: Üben, üben, üben, wird schon!


----------



## Jierdan (5. Februar 2015)

Ist das eigentlich von der Geometrie des Bikes abhängig, wie gut das geht? Ich hatte das früher mit meinem Giant XTC Hardtail in M recht gut raus, mit meinem Specialized Epic in L hab ich nun aber ziemliche Probleme, stehen zu bleiben. Lässt sich das schlüssig erklären?


----------



## jjtr (5. Februar 2015)

Einfluss absteigend mMn: Übersetzung, Untergrund, Reifen, Lenkgeo, Tretlager-Hinterbau-Geo.
Oder kurz: Gang und Gelände, Rest ignorieren.

Gelände eben und leicht ansteigend, quer zum Hang rollen, zum Hang hin einschlagen und gleichzeitig anhalten,
Gang so um 0,9 bei einem 29er entspricht wohl dem Trial-Gefühl (26er Trial-Räder haben 18:15),
Rad unter Dir hin- und herschieben, Pedaldruck und Hangabtrieb dabei nutzen,
später auf horizontalem Untergrund Bremsen als Positionsanker und Widerstand zum Abstoßen benutzen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Februar 2015)

Ich habe es auf einem Fixie gelernt mit 23mm Reifen. Nun klappt es mit jedem Rad gleich gut.


----------

